# capybara?



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting animal appeared on a game camera in South Texas...it had to be imported, but don't know why anyone would do that.


----------



## Fire Yote (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

there is a population of them in florida as well. they come out of the water to graze like hippos and don't tear up the wetlands. i'd take these over nutria ANY day. plus they are supposed to be really good eating especially as jerky (a special holiday treat in venezuala).


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Some states allow capybaras as pets. Texas is a haven for exotic species breeding, and there are several capybara breeders in Texas. 

And yeah, they taste pretty good, sort of pork-like. I had some while visiting South America.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you have a bigger picture? I cant quite tell with the size it is set to


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Capybara is one of the most delicious meat I have eaten. Can't wait to get back to Brazil and get some more. I also thought that I read somewhere they introduced them in Louisiana too....them suckers can get big, like 200 lbs big.....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Capybara is one of the most delicious meat I have eaten. Can't wait to get back to Brazil and get some more. I also thought that I read somewhere they introduced them in Louisiana too....them suckers can get big, like 200 lbs big.....


Thats a BIG rodent!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I also thought that I read somewhere they introduced them in Louisiana too....them suckers can get big, *like 200 lbs big*.....


nutria, hogs & carp have taught all wildlife management agencies the folly of introducing anything.
the bolded part makes me think of the joke about why women are bad at math.
most will top out at about 100# a rare few might make it to about 120#. the biggest ever recorded hit the 140s.


----------

